# Season opener



## gnappi (Feb 18, 2019)

Not a GR8 day but not bad either.

The LMB were shy with only one 2 pounder in the boat, but three peacocks (2 fair sized males) were netted but MANY were slapping the surface lures when pulled near the nest. More likely a chase tactic more than hunger.

We were surprised to see so many pairs near nests this early... Maybe the warm water and lots of rain triggered it? 

Pics to follow after I get a look at my gopro camera footage.


----------



## richg99 (Feb 18, 2019)

Sure would love to catch a Peacock some day. Not on my "got to catch before I die" list, but.

Heck, there isn't anything left on the "got to" list anymore!


----------

